# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Where can I buy these concrete stumps?

## TheMalteser

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know where I can get the concrete stumps for below the bottom step in a set of external stairs (see attached picture).  I've googled every term I can think of, but I can seem to find exactly these? 
Cheers 
Malteser

----------


## Bart1080

Found these in about 10 seconds!!  :Smilie:   https://bhsss.com.au/stumps/

----------


## TheMalteser

perfect - thanks!

----------


## sol381

Ive used this mob before. seemed well priced as well.  https://allsteelandstumpsupplies.com.au/

----------

